# December '06 Photo Challenge - "Hot and Cold" - Sponsored by Lensbabies.com



## TwistMyArm (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey everyone,

So the new challenge for Dec '06 will be "Hot and Cold". The winner of the December "Hot and Cold" challenge will win a Lensbaby 2.0.

Thanks again to lensbabies.com. For all those who don't know what a Lensbaby is you can check it out here: http://www.lensbabies.com/

For all those who wish to participate please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is December 31
- *The image can be no larger then 150KB
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

If there are any other questions regarding the challenge you can also check out the FAQs 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## Funky (Dec 2, 2006)

This could go so many directions.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 2, 2006)

Ah, I will try once again. (my 'natural light' entry wasn't that good..it's time for a second try). This is an interesting theme.







pascal


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a song on my iTunes by that name (by Basement Jaxx)  :mrgreen: 

Will give it a shot (haha, shot).


----------



## iPanzica (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh I have a GREAT idea for this one .. glad I came on to check, now we just need some SNOW! lol.


----------



## midget patrol (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmm.....


----------



## blue-rat (Dec 6, 2006)

This one could be very interesting!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 7, 2006)

I think I just got mine done


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 7, 2006)

Submitted


----------



## myopia (Dec 8, 2006)

this may be my first entry into the contest, so i am entitled to a question i hope, haha.

-how do u recommend shrinking the image to under 150k without losing image quality?  i am new to the whole "getting the computer involved" thing with photography.

edit: i have an apple computer


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 11, 2006)

I usually save my photos at 600-700px on the longest size in jpeg format with quality 10.  THat'll almost always be under the limit, and the quality is more than good enough for web displaying.


----------



## Krestan (Dec 12, 2006)

This is gonna be hard...but I have an idea that's so crazy it just might work.


----------



## kemplefan (Dec 12, 2006)

i might have an idea i just can never get the documen size right


----------



## Krestan (Dec 13, 2006)

Submitted!!  :thumbup:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey everyone, hope you're all enjoying the holidays. 
I just wanted you all to know that due to the holidays and the fact that I'm moving you can expect some delays in replies to submissions. There may be some delays in the posting of the submitted photos as well, but we'll try to get them up on time. Thanks for everyones patience.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine's submitted, I just hope that a file size of 139,585 bytes is less than 150 KB, or a mod will let me know so I can re-submit it smaller.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 29, 2006)

astrostu said:


> Mine's submitted, I just hope that a file size of 139,585 bytes is less than 150 KB, or a mod will let me know so I can re-submit it smaller.



I've sent you a reply. There was a problem with the attachments so you'll want to resubmit.


----------



## midget patrol (Dec 31, 2006)

Shot it on the 5th of the month... just submitted. :mrgreen:


----------

